# Phong cách cổ điển nên chọn đèn ngủ nào?



## gomsubaokhanh (12/1/22)

Phong cách thiết kế cổ điển phát triển rộng rãi, mang đậm tính nghệ thuật và yêu cầu sự tỉ mỉ trong nội thất. Lựa chọn một chiếc đèn ngủ cổ điển sao cho hài hòa với cả không gian? Theo dõi hết bài viết sau đây!

Đặc điểm phong cách kiến trúc cổ điển

Phong cách cổ điển bắt nguồn từ châu u và được phổ biến từ những năm thế kỷ 17 trở đi. Đây là một phong cách vô cùng khắt khe trong thiết kế, đề cao sự cân bằng vào đối xứng. Các họa tiết trong nội thất vừa phải hài hòa với nhau, vừa phải sang trọng theo đúng tôn chỉ của lối thiết kế.

Để lựa chọn được chiếc đèn ngủ cổ điển đúng chất và phù hợp với toàn bộ không gian, bạn cần hiểu được những đặc điểm cơ bản của lối thiết kế này.




Về màu sắc trang trí

Phong cách cổ điển mang đặc trưng của các tông màu trầm, đậm như đen, nâu vàng… Những màu sắc này kết hợp hài hòa với nhau, khiến tổng thể không gian sang trọng và đẳng cấp.

Về chất liệu nội thất

Chất liệu làm nên nét quý phái đặc trưng của phong cách này là những chất liệu có độ bóng như da, gỗ, đá,... Chúng được tác tạo thêm những họa tiết cầu kỳ để làm nổi bật lên kiểu dáng của vật dụng ấy.

Về kiến trúc

Phong cách cổ điển mang sự đăng đối trong kiến trúc. Mọi vật dụng, hoa văn họa tiết cần có tính đối xứng cap. Vì thế, khi trang trí đồ nội thất, gia chủ cần tỉ mỉ và tuân thủ nhiều nguyên tắc.

Điểm nhấn

Một căn phòng có kiến trúc cổ điển luôn có một điểm nhấn nhất định nhằm thu hút sự chú ý ngay khi bước vào. Đó có thể là những chi tiết lớn như chiếc cầu thang, bộ bàn ghế. Hoặc nó cũng có thể là những điểm nhấn nhỏ đầy hút mắt như chiếc đèn ngủ cổ điển, bức tranh cầu kỳ…

>>> Xem thêm: Chọn đèn ngủ cho phòng theo kiến trúc cổ điển sao cho chuẩn?


----------

